# Solved: Some JPEG images won't display on TV



## twit (Dec 31, 2004)

I burned some 300 photos to a CD-R using Nero Express. All photos were originally saved to my hard drive using Photoshop. The vast majority of them display just fine when I play the CD on my DVD player. However,
several of the photos will not display even though other photos, taken on the same camera, at the same time, saved in the same folder, of the same type will display just fine. I have one folder where out of 30 photos (my grandson's birthday), only ONE will display on the TV. Other folders may have none to several images which won't show on-screen. The message is "Cannot display Image #XX". 

They will ALL display when viewed on my computer. I've tried re-naming them and moving them to different folders, with no luck. Can anyone help me understand how to correct this problem, please?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

What are the file sizes of the images that will and will not display?

It could be a limitation in the firmware of the DVD player.


----------



## twit (Dec 31, 2004)

kiwiguy said:


> What are the file sizes of the images that will and will not display?
> 
> It could be a limitation in the firmware of the DVD player.


----------



## twit (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks for the response. The file sizes run from 70 KB to 440 KB.


----------



## earlst (Sep 1, 2003)

I see you used photoshop with your photos. If you did any work on them and saved them you may have changed their format. The could have been saved as psd or something other than jpeg. You can chech by putting them into your computer and checking the properties. Right click the picture, click properties and near the top it will tell what the format is.
Earl


----------



## twit (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. All the images are .jpg files (ones that will and will not display).

Andy


----------



## twit (Dec 31, 2004)

Solved the problem! All the photos I take are saved from my camera's memory card to my hard drive as .jepg files using Photoshop 6.0. I decided to try to re-save the problem photos using the "Save As" command using ACDSee Imaging software instead. I saved the photos under the same Names they were before and in their original folders. Well, they all display just fine now. Must be that there is some corrupt file in my Photoshop software that sometimes doesn't properly format .jepg files as they're saved. Thanks to those who tried to help me find a solution.


----------

